# So apparently the dumb ass who gassed AC got caught at BLFC.



## RedSavage (May 14, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/varka/status/599014730515120130/photos


According to comments: 

A: He was caught because Facebook tagging and exif data pinpointed him at anthrocon as he took photos with guns. 

B: He had been previously bragging about gassing AC. 


......_Dumbass. _


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

So what happens now? Is he going to jail?


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

He has got to be one of the dumbest fuckers on the planet.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So what happens now? Is he going to jail?



He's going to furry prison

Where poaching is a death sentence and sodomy is a handshake


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2015)

LOL 

He got caught because of selfie culture? Social media can be useful sometimes.


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

Bubba gonna tear that ass up.


----------



## RedSavage (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So what happens now? Is he going to jail?



Generally planning to shoot up any crowd and getting caught red handed in the process earns you one hulluva one way ticket to jail.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Generally planning to shoot up any crowd and getting caught red handed in the process earns you one hulluva one way ticket to jail.



exempting t-shirt guns at ball games

Hey, t-shirts can hurt

especially wet ones


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

I wonder where this is coming from. Does he hate furries or just plain sadist?


----------



## RedSavage (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder where this is coming from. Does he hate furries or just plain sadist?



There's a weird man child generation of people who still hate furries. It hasnt been cool since 2005. But mix it in with a bit of homophobia and unbridled internet rage, then it's not that hard to believe.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

This guy must have his IQ points measured in decimals.

I don't want to sound like an Internet tough guy here, but that guy is in for a lot of pain if a lot of us get our hands on him


----------



## Eggdodger (May 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't want to sound like an Internet tough guy here, but that guy is in for a lot of pain if a lot of us get our hands on him



He's in for a lot of legal pain already since he's in police custody

Unless you'd like to round up some tough guys and break him out so you can give him the furry special =v


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> He's in for a lot of legal pain already since he's in police custody
> 
> Unless you'd like to round up some tough guys and break him out so you can give him the furry special =v



And what would that be? Showing him our disgusting porn? 

Furries: "Hold his head, Egg!" "Look at it!! You thought _you_ were fucked up in the head?! Look at this unbirthing shit!" 

Dumbassbomber: God is dead!!! ;~;


----------



## BlitzCo (May 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> He's in for a lot of legal pain already since he's in police custody
> 
> Unless you'd like to round up some tough guys and break him out so you can give him the furry special =v



My plan on dressing up in fursuits with 3 other furries, we take him to a empty house, and we yiff him while I'm holding a .44 magnum to his head.

:V

or is there something more disturbing that we can do to him.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 14, 2015)

Both very good ideas.... but how about you make /him/ wear a fursuit, too?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Both very good ideas.... but how about you make /him/ wear a fursuit, too?



Actually one is rapey...sooooo you know. It's pretty juvenile and try hard edgy.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

I'm starting to imagine the tourture senecio.

*the gasser is tied into a doggie style submissive position*

"Okay Egg, your turn to tear up his butthole. Butters, turn on the un-birth porn"

*cocks revolver and places it next to gasser's head*

"If you resist the yiffing or try to look away from the porn, I'll blow your brains out. Understand?"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2015)

And now a gaybashing joke. 

Fuck this thread. You guys are kinda tools.


----------



## RedSavage (May 15, 2015)

Ehhhh back off guys. 
Y'all are making this thread sort of completely awful.


----------



## Maugryph (May 15, 2015)

BlitzCo;5192850}
or is there something more disturbing that we can do to him.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just load up the main FA page with the SFW filter off. He would commit seppuku in under five minutes. (Or he would have a massive boner, one of the two)


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 15, 2015)

I... I have NO words. Is this motherfucker THAT DUMB!?!?!? Well, its indescribably satisfying to see him being lead away in handcuffs. HOORAY!

Edit: Do the cops have a motive for the MFF gas attack yet? And is he a member of the Fandom?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Ehhhh back off guys.
> Y'all are making this thread sort of completely awful.



I think that our torture scenes were fueled by our anger towards him.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 15, 2015)

That is a very serious thing he did. No joking matter at all.


----------



## Maugryph (May 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That is a very serious thing he did. No joking matter at all.



I'm happy they caught him before he could attempt to hurt anyone else.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2015)

I wonder if they'll release his selfie or something.


----------



## mcjoel (May 15, 2015)

Glad he got caught hopefully he'll get the mental help he obviously needs.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 15, 2015)

Using chlorine gas in a crowded building is anatrocity. Especially against furries. This guy doesn't sound mentally stable or very intelligent if he selfied himself at the crime scene. I don't think this falls under acts of terrorism, but I hope the Murican justice system sees thay he pays for his crimes. I'm happy no one got seriously hurt.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 16, 2015)

The fursecution has begun....


----------



## Swoocerini (May 16, 2015)

I'm glad he was caught. Regardless of his intent or the cause of it, he was a significant danger to people and himself. His mental state needs determining.


----------



## StormyChang (May 16, 2015)

everyone crying for his blood need to chill.  i'd be interested to know his side, like why he decided to do this.  but maybe i'm weird that the why interests me.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 16, 2015)

I also heard he was released with no charges.  It's all over #BLFC and #RyanHill.

This is not good.  What if he shows up at the next con and actually kills someone?!  I tried to warn everyone that furry hate would become deadly, but they would not listen.  And if they listen now, it may already be too late.

I wish we could defend ourselves without being subject to the wrath of the law as much as the attacker would be.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 16, 2015)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I also heard he was released with no charges.  It's all over #BLFC and #RyanHill.
> 
> This is not good.  What if he shows up at the next con and actually kills someone?!  I tried to warn everyone that furry hate would become deadly, but they would not listen.  And if they listen now, it may already be too late.
> 
> I wish we could defend ourselves without being subject to the wrath of the law as much as the attacker would be.



Aw shit...


----------



## Volkodav (May 16, 2015)

Stop with rape jokes jesus christ ffs

Im amazed at how people dont know to clear exif data in this day and age


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 16, 2015)

I sure hope this man is put behind bars for a very long time. Plotting hate crimes and boasting about them in public? What a jerkass.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 17, 2015)

Reasons like him that im afraid to suit (in cons)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

The whole incident is still funny, this just makes it funnier.



LazerMaster5 said:


> I sure hope this man is put behind bars for a  very long time. Plotting* hate crimes* and boasting about them in public?  What a jerkass.



lol


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I wonder if they'll release his selfie or something.



Here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1439310920_9f9cba80234d3744619b79770005a122

I heard he only got removed from the con, not actually arrested.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 17, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1439310920_9f9cba80234d3744619b79770005a122
> 
> I heard he only got removed from the con, not actually arrested.



i wonder if he really was gonna shoot up the con if he wasnt stopped


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2015)

Thats just grand


----------



## Wolveon (May 17, 2015)

Now lock him up.


----------



## StormyChang (May 18, 2015)

secondary thought.. connected to my first about wondering about his why...  is he ACTUALLY the guy who gassed the other con?  like.. is there unbiased evidence that he did past him just bragging that he did?  cause a lot of people brag about doing crimes to look big and powerful, when they never did anything of the sort.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 18, 2015)

That site needs to have it's name officially turned to_ 'Twatter'_.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (May 30, 2015)

Not so much a support of the rape-y suggestions as punishment. . .but this guy definitely needs some anger management or counseling.

And maybe throw him in a cell with some diaper-furs who just really like to snuggle.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 30, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Here: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1439310920_9f9cba80234d3744619b79770005a122
> 
> I heard he only got removed from the con, not actually arrested.



Good luck shooting up the con with a pellet gun.


----------



## Troj (May 30, 2015)

So, based on _my_ knowledge, the guy who got tackled by security at BLFC for bringing a toy gun and posting vague online threats is also the guy who sent bomb threats to AC _and_ has recently _claimed_ he was responsible for the chlorine powder attack on MFF.

He is also known for impersonating, stalking (both online and offline), and threatening furries in his area, and stealing their art. He is also known for showing up to furmeets he has been banned from and hovering in the background.

People who've had one-on-one conversations with the guy claim he is confirmed mentally ill, but folks have declined to state his diagnoses publicly, because they want to protect his privacy and dignity. 

So, that's the buzz I've picked up. Can't vouch for any of it personally, as all of my information is second- and third-hand.

I thanked the hotel security in the hotel's online review form for nailing this guy and taking him into custody so quickly and efficiently.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 30, 2015)

In other words, that guy is a whackjob.


----------



## Troj (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I've cautioned several people against reaching out either to troll or to "help" this guy, because that strikes me as courting danger either way.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 30, 2015)

I know a bunch of furries will would either shoot him with a high caliber gun, or beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Furtaku (May 30, 2015)

Wow. I just read all those posts about wanting to torture/murder the guy.
You people are messed up... I LIKE IT.


----------



## SolDirix (May 30, 2015)

Well, all I have to say is that I am glad they caught the guy. Honestly, I was expecting some creepy neckbeard or something.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 30, 2015)

Here's a song dedicated to him.

http://youtu.be/7RLDZaWN8b4


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 31, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> Reasons like him that im afraid to suit (in cons)



Thousands of furries suit worldwide every year and nothing bad ever happens to anybody.
The only real danger is dehydration/heat exhasution, but that's fully under your own control.

Don't be afraid to suit if you want to do it, it's serious fun. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 31, 2015)

So it was just another mental-defective piece of shit that was a ticking time bomb from conception.  
"Bawwwww! po' widdle misunderstood baby!", they'll say on its behalf.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 31, 2015)

He is a homicidal douche, 'nuff said.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 5, 2015)

This guy might've been a closet fur. Just sayin'. He seemed to know more about our activities and cons than would constitute a passive interest, and we are, by and large, pretty easy to ignore. Our fandom invoked feelings in him that he couldn't face himself, so he turned his confusion into anger and pointed it right at the source. It's the same reason people open fire into gay bars (aside from just being completely borked, mentally). 

But if he were really a good person underneath, he would know that the best thing for society is to take himself out of it (talking about jail/being committed here). Dude seems demented as all get-out, though.


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2015)

Meanwhile, on FB, a youngster posted a frantic thread urging people to block him "or I'll block you," and several people ended up white-knighting for the guy (whom they admitted they didn't know) because they disliked her "tone," and resented her saying that she would block anyone who refused to block him.

:::sigh::::


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2015)

Apparently they let him go. At least we know his name now.


----------



## Wild_N_Woofy (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't know about the AC bomb threats but i did  keep track of the gas attack @ MFF as I had friends there . At6 least they final caught the rat bastard that did it .

No  bashing to our rodent members intended


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 11, 2015)

in my home state of Nh....I carry when I dress up. someone shoots at me, i'll shoot back! when I go to AC next year, i'll let the security people worry about the nuts and enjoy myself. although, I'm buying a baseball bat when I get there in case of a zombie outbreak...........


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2015)

nightwolf1974 said:


> in my home state of Nh....*I carry when I dress up.* someone shoots at me, i'll shoot back! when I go to AC next year, i'll let the security people worry about the nuts and enjoy myself. although, I'm buying a baseball bat when I get there in case of a zombie outbreak...........



You unbelievably stupid motherfucker. You stupid shit, stupid genetic mass shit out from your stupid mom's twat. This is the stupidest and most irrevocably irresponsible shit I ever read.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2015)

Nigtwolf, youre gonna end up shooting yourself. stop doing that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

Are there special fursuit guns to accommodate your big suit paws? I'm kind of curious how you'd shoot the thing.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2015)

This is nightwolf's gun


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> This is nightwolf's gun



Nightwolf, please tell me this is true


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah, what fucking idiot defends themselves?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Yeah, what fucking idiot defends themselves?



One in a fursuit... I think there was a thread about why that was a bad idea at one point

Seriously, a knife would do you more good if you really had to carry a weapon to a furry convention

_in suit_


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Yeah, what fucking idiot defends themselves?



A gun in a fursuit
A fucking fursuit
At a con
In a fursuit
At a con in a fursuit with a gun


Hun, I'm from Texas, and I hella believe in concealed carry. But I don't believe in _stupid carry. _


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hun, I'm from Texas, and I hella believe in concealed carry. But I don't believe in _stupid carry. _



The two tend to cohabit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Are there special fursuit guns to accommodate your big suit paws? I'm kind of curious how you'd shoot the thing.



Any gun will work; you just have to remove the trigger guard.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Any gun will work; you just have to remove the trigger guard.



And runner up stupidest statement....

Yes, technically true. But still a very bad and unsafe idea. Safety or not, the easiest way to keep a gun from going off is not to pull the trigger. And even that _that's_ not always true. I remember seeing a defective shotgun that fired when you racked a shell in too hard. And a pistol that fired if you shook it from side to side.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;G1_7g3PcvD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1_7g3PcvD0[/video]


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> A gun in a fursuit
> A fucking fursuit
> At a con
> In a fursuit
> ...




ummmm. I never said that I was taking one to a con............but I have one in my pocket when I'm here in Nh.........and the baseball bat and zombie thing was a joke.... trying lighten up things after the torture posts


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> One in a fursuit... I think there was a thread about why that was a bad idea at one point
> 
> Seriously, a knife would do you more good if you really had to carry a weapon to a furry convention
> 
> _in suit_



did everyone miss my statement about "LETTING SECURITY WORRY ABOUT THE NUTS"? that's what they paid for, to keep us safe.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You unbelievably stupid motherfucker. You stupid shit, stupid genetic mass shit out from your stupid mom's twat.


RedSavage, have you ever considered writing greeting cards? I think you would make a killing in the inspirational department. Or the for a special someone department.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 11, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> RedSavage, have you ever considered writing greeting cards? I think you would make a killing in the inspirational department. Or the for a special someone department.



I don't hold it against her........I try to get along with everyone. She seems very intelligent, and I respect her opinion.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2015)

I was being sarcastic, Red.


nightwolf1974 said:


> did everyone miss my statement about "LETTING SECURITY WORRY ABOUT THE NUTS"? that's what they paid for, to keep us safe.


The nuts need to be weeded out  well before they stir up trouble like this. All we have to do is stop "welcoming their beautiful specialness", and drive them away for the good of the fandom.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd probably only allow one or two people on this forum to handle a gun and barely more than that for the entire fandom. 

You guys gotta take a safety class or something.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 12, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> RedSavage, have you ever considered writing greeting cards? I think you would make a killing in the inspirational department. Or the for a special someone department.





nightwolf1974 said:


> I don't hold it against her........I try to get along with everyone. She seems very intelligent, and I respect her opinion.



I was probably far meaner than I shouldve been to be honest. I generally get bitchier the more pain I'm in. I was feeling the triple play. Tooth ache, head ache, and back and neck pain.  I tend to be testy. Apologies.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 12, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You unbelievably stupid motherfucker. You stupid shit, stupid genetic mass shit out from your stupid mom's twat. This is the stupidest and most irrevocably irresponsible shit I ever read.



Oh Red, I wish I could actually hear you say half the things you post. Now THAT would be entertaining.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 12, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I was probably far meaner than I shouldve been to be honest. I generally get bitchier the more pain I'm in. I was feeling the triple play. Tooth ache, head ache, and back and neck pain.  I tend to be testy. Apologies.



no prob........HUGS............


----------



## Claritywind (Aug 4, 2015)

I heard about this incident second hand. I find it quite astounding that anyone would actually try to do something like this. Like, really? Attempting to mass-murder people for something you don't agree with? Sure, let's all round up people who eat insects and murder them too. :v
Where was this exactly? I'm assuming America / the US somewhere given that the internet took over the news and spread it like wildfire.

Regardless, it's a terrible thing that he even tried, and I am glad he's off the streets and no longer a threat.


----------

